# Satinette



## Squab81

I was wondering what are the Satinette's generally raised for? I really know nothing about them, but was debating aquiring a pair. Are they really that different from an Old German Owl? Do people fly them at all, or are they generally a cooped up bird? 

... and how do you pronounce the name?  

Any information about your Satinette's would be great. They seem like really calm birds.


----------



## bluecheck

Satin -et is the pronounciation. Yes, they are really that different from an OGO, because they have much smaller beaks and normally can't rear their own young (at least present show stock can't) so if you plan to breed them, you'll need a feeder pair. The breed is Oriental Frill; its divided into two basic pattern types - Satinette (Shield marked) and Blondinette (self colored) Here's the site for the 

Eastern Oriental Frill Club http://www.orientalfrill.com/

pics: http://www.orientalfrill.com/photos.htm (Top is a black lace Blondinette) Bottom is a Satinette.

American Oriental Frill Club http://www.aviangems.com/AOFC/

Central Oriental Frill Club http://www.centralorientalfrill.com/



Frank


----------



## Squab81

I was told these were Satinettes. But it seems by the pictures and description you gave that they are in fact Old German Owls?


----------



## Pigeon lower

Hehe. Those are old classic frills.
I got 15 old classic frills atm and getting about 5 more on friday.

Classic old frill-Feathers on feet/crest is just like a little tap of feathers on the back of there head.(picture of one of mine)



Old german owl-No feathers on feet/crest on head is more wider almost going half way around the head.(one from this years show unkown owner) 


Ps. Sorry if none of this makes no sence.


----------



## Skyeking

Squab81 said:


> I was wondering what are the Satinette's generally raised for? I really know nothing about them, but was debating aquiring a pair. Are they really that different from an Old German Owl? Do people fly them at all, or are they generally a cooped up bird?
> 
> ... and how do you pronounce the name?
> 
> Any information about your Satinette's would be great. They seem like really calm birds.


They are wonderful little birds, I enjoy their antics, and watching them high step with their Clydsdale leggings.

I have heard they make great droppers too, however,I wouldn't let mine outside of their aviary.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Within Oriental Frills comes two 'types'. There's the 'Old Style Frills' and then there's the plain Oriental Frills. Both are the exact same bird EXCEPT the Old Style has longer beaks to where they CAN feed their young (so the Old Style is the kind you have pictured. Still Satinettes, not Old Germans). 

Old Style Frills are probably more common, mostly for dropper purposes in racing. They can fly, but it would be best to leave them in most of the time. My Satinette, George, loves to make a few laps with the homers when he gets the chance. He's a bit slower at taking off and not nearly as skilled in landing, so hawks go after him (in fact he was attacked this week, but managed to loop away from the hawk in time  )


Here's some pictures to see the difference:

'New' Oriental Frills:







(Blondinette)







(Satinette) See how there's almost no beak?

Old Style Oriental Frills:
Going on eggbid you can find a lot of classic frills for sale with pictures.
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/standards/classic_frills/


By the way, other names for the Old Style Frills are 'Old Fashioned Frills' and 'Classic Frills'.


----------



## Squab81

First off, thanks for everyone whos responding... i think im starting to figure it out.

... So it seems the picture i posted is an Old Classic Frill, also named Old Fashioned Frills and Classic Frills, as well as classified as a Satinette. But because of its longer beak its an Old Classic.

Satinettes are Saddle marked, Blondinettes are self colored.

If it was a Oriental frill it would have a smaller beak, and still be a Satinette. 

And if it was an old German Owl it would have clean legs and a wider proununced feathered head dress. (how dainty) But it seems the beak legnth is about the same?

Also are there Old Classic Frill Blondinettes with longer beaks?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, so far you've got everything right! There are Old Styles with Blondinette coloring, but I don't see them much. Most people tend to stick to the Satinette colors. But I HAVE seen them, so I know they're out there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

By the way, if you scroll down to the bottom of that site I gave you about Classic Frills, it shows just how far down the colors of Satinettes and Blondinettes can be specified. It can get a little confusing  
All the colors apply to the Old Styles and the Modern Frills. Same bird; the only real difference being the size of the beak.


----------



## Squab81

The color names they have are fun.. Bluette, Silverette, Brownette, Sulphurette. ..... Seems i also managed to figure out Smurfette was a Satinette. 

Now i have to research to see if i can find an Old Style Blondinette. I bet they look very interesting. 

...Honestly i dont really get the reason for an Oriental Frill with the small beak. I find it sad it cant raise its own young.  Must be very difficult for those who raise a large number of them, the foster parenting records would have to so maticulious. 

Mary do you use George as a dropper?


----------



## moonshadow13

*I'm Still Confused*

OK I'm still a bit confused!! I have a couple of these
View attachment 11782


and a couple of these
View attachment 11783

So the top one is a Geman Owl?? And the bottom is a Satinette?? I was told I could breed the two together? I'm guessing that is not right.
Also are both of these the type that can or cannot feed their own young? 
I have more pictures that I can upload to my album if you can't see well enough from these. Not sure if they are too much better, they wouldn't really stand still for mommy.


----------



## moonshadow13

HOLY COW!!!! How do I make my pictures smaller?? Didn't mean to take up the whole page!


----------



## Squab81

From my understanding, you would be correct. The top picture is an Old German Owl, or at least an owl, and the bottom would be an Old Classic Frill Satinette.

The Frills are a offshoot from the Owl family... so i guess breeding would be up to you really. 

And it would appear that both families that you raise can feed themselves. Otherwise they would look like this poor creature who has no face at all.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Squab i think your getting the hang of all this


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, right again! 
Also, as for the short beaks...well...why would they breed Jacobins to be blind in all directions but straight foward with that fancy hood of feathers? Or the Fantail that looks pitiful in the way it stands almost constantly? Someone just liked the idea of a extremely short-beaked bird, and bred it to look that way.
Yes I use George as a dropper. He only has to work 16 days or less a year  Other times he's usually cooped up and let out occasionally. I guess soon I'll need him ANOTHER mate (last one didn't work out so well. now he's with a racer  ) and another pair of Satinettes for the other racing loft, once it's built.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Took another look at the first picture Moonshadow posted. Appears to be an Old Dutch Turbit, from the small beak (but still appears to be long enough to feed the babies?) and tiny crest.


----------



## moonshadow13

Well unfortunately I only have two of each so unless I get a couple more of the satinettes and couple of the german owls I won't be raising any families. 

I was told I could eventually breed the satinettes to the babies from the german owl but the person who told me that was under the impression that the only difference between the two was the fuzzy feet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I suppose that is the only difference. Mixing them is fine of course, unless you want to show them. If Owls and Frills are just for fun, who cares if you cross them?


----------



## moonshadow13

In a few years I would like to be able to sell the offspring. Won't that make them mutts?


----------



## Fortunate_Son

*Satinettes/ Oriental Frills*

I just read your post and hope you got an answer by now. I like them as a Dropper for homing pigeons/ racers. Lot of Racing lofts use them or a white Fantail. They can fly if given a chance, however, they don't do a very good job feeding their own young. I think I once was successful trading eggs with a pair of rollers. I think the rollers did fine with the frills as parents. Girls love them and people that think that all pigeons are flying rats. Will somewhat change there perspective.


----------



## nancybird

MaryOfExeter your birds are so beautiful.


----------

